# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  برنامه ريزي منابع سازمان يا ERP

## samirdev

نويسنده : عارف كريمي

سازمان هاي امروزي در جهت جهاني شدن رقابت مي كنند به طوري كه  اين رقابت به سطوح بي سابقه اي رسيده است. در بازارهاي رقابت جهاني ، سازمانها به يافتن راه حل هاي كسب و كاري بهتر با ساختارهاي انعطاف پذير و قابل اطمينان تر نياز دارند. بسياري از زيرساختارهاي سازماني و تشكيلاتي توسط سيستم هاي اطلاعاتي (كه فرايندهاي كاري را بطور مستقيم و يا غير مستقيم در جهت رشد و ابقاء سازمان پشتيباني مي كنند) توانمندتر شده اند. با اداره مؤثرتر اين فرايندها مزاياي رقابتي مي توانند از طريق كاهش هزينه ، افزايش توليد و بهبود سرويس دهي مشتريان حاصل شوند. در دو دهه گذشته گرايش خاصي به راه حلي متمركز كه فرايندهاي كاري را بهبود مي دهند ايجاد شده است. 

اين راه حل عبارت است از : 

برنامه ريزي منابع سازمان يا Enterprise Resource Planning (ERP)

 سيستمهاي ERP حول تفكر برنامه هاي كاربردي پيش ساخته تكامل يافته اند. فروشندگان ، برنامه هاي كاربردي را براي هر بخش خاصي از صنايع توليد كرده و سازمانها ، برنامه هاي كاربردي را مطابق با نيازهايشان خريداري مي كنند. در اين برنامه هاي كاربردي مدلهاي گردش كار جاسازي شده اند. همچنين برنامه هاي كاربردي آماده به منظور برخي انعطاف پذيري ها در پيكر بندي و شكل دهي فرايندهاي كاري ، مورد استفاده قرار ميگيرند. هر يك از برنامه هاي كاربردي در بردارنده داده ها و اطلاعاتي مي باشند كه بواسطه اين اطلاعات فرايندهاي سازماني را كنترل مي نمايند. به منظور بايگاني بهتر و متناسب تر، سازمان هاي اجرايي اغلب  به برنامه هاي كاربردي نياز دارند تا به وسيله تنظيم و به كارگذاري هزاران پارامتر متناسب و درخور نياز سازمان باشند. 

در سيستمهاي ERP معمولاً مدل گردش كار[1] در نرم افزار برنامه كاربردي جاسازي مي شود. به منظور شكل‌دهي فرايند گردش كار ، بيشتر پارامترهايي كه ERP دارد به طرق مختلفي انعطاف پذير است.

به عبارت ديگر سيستمهاي ERPجهت خودكاركردن وظايف كاري پديدآمده اند و راه حل داده اي (اطلاعاتي) يكپارچه اي در سرتاسر زيرساختار سازماني ارائه مي دهند. سيستم هاي برنامه ريزي منابع سازمان ، سيستم هاي اطلاعاتي پيكره بندي شده اي مي باشند كه اطلاعات و فرايندها مبتني بر اطلاعات را در داخل و در ميان نواحي كاري سازمان يكپارچه مي‌كنند.
به طور معمول شركتها به جهت برآوردن نيازهاي هر يك از سيستم هاي كاري خود، نظير حسابداري ، خريد، برنامه ريزي و كنترل موجودي و... برنامه هاي كاربردي كامپيوتري مجزايي ايجاد مي‌كنند. چنين سيستم هايي درون جزاير متناقض اطلاعاتي رشد مي كنند؛ بنابرين تحكيم و اتحادشان ممكن نمي‌باشد.

در نتيجه راه حل سيستمهاي ERP راه حل مناسب را فراهم كرده و اطلاعات و سرويسهاي مربوط به دپارتمانهاي سرتاسر يك سازمان را يكپارچه مي نمايند. اين راه حل به سازمانها اجازه مي‌دهد كه تمام منابع‌شان را بهتر اداره كنند و بدينوسيله و به واسطه يكپارچگي تمام اطلاعات در ميان فرايندهاي كاري مختلف هزينه ها را كاهش داده و كارايي را افزايش ‌دهند.

سير تكاملي ERP از لحاظ تاريخي مبدأ و منشا سيستمهاي ERP مي تواند با برگشت به دهه 60 ميلادي دنبال شود كه در آن زمان تمركز سيستم هاي اطلاعاتي بطور عمده بر اداره كردن سنتي موجوديها بود. در دهه 70 ميلادي سيستمها بر برنامه ريزي احتياجات مواد  MRP يا  Material Requirement Planning متمركز شدند. در دهه 80 ميلادي تفكر و مفهوم MRPII Manufacturing Resource Planning بوجود آمد كه شامل بهينه سازي فرايندهاي توليدي كل كارخانه مي باشد. 

پيشرفتهاي تكنولوژي نوين، توسعه سيستم هاي نرم‌افزاري جهت اداره كردن واحدهاي وظيفه‌مند را آسان كرده‌اند و اجراي مدلي مفهومي را ممكن ساخته‌اند. به اين مدل معماري و چارچوب يكپارچه كه سيستم‌هاي اطلاعاتي سازمان را شرح مي دهد؛ مي‌توان بعنوان بذر(دانه) سيستم هاي ERP نگريست. سيستمهاي  ERPمختلف رايج در دسترس شامل موارد زير مي باشند : 

SAP 
PeopleSoft 
Oracle 
Autres 
Baan




بواسطه آناليز سير تكاملي تاريخي و بلوغ اين سيستم ، مي توان مشاهده كرد كه سيستمهاي ERP در نتيجه يك سير صعودي روان ، با قاعده و پيوستگي پديدار گشته اند و مي توانند از سالهاي 60 تا اواسط سالهاي 90 با تجارب موفقيتهاي بزرگ در سرتاسر جهان دنبال شده باشند. اين سير تكاملي مترقي (كه شامل سيستم هاي موجودي پايه ، MRP ، MRPII و تمديدات MRPII مي‌باشند) در جهت توليد محصول با كيفيت عالي و قابل اعتماد در صنعت ، با اعتبار بالا ، جايگاه خوب در بازار و مزاياي  

 قوي بر فراز سيستم هاي رقابتي سوق داده شده اند.

تعريف ERP 

ابتدا تعاريف موجود از منابع مختلف را ذكر ميكنيم :


1. ERP يك سيستم اطلاعاتي قابل تغيير و تنظيم است كه تمام قسمتهاي مختلف و اطلاعات و فرايندهاي آن شركت را يكپارچه مي‌كند.

2. ERP يك تفكر، فناوري و سيستمي براي مديريت موثرتر تمام منابع در يك سازمان است كه اين مديريت از طريق اتوماسيون و يكپارچه كردن تمام فرآيندها و در نتيجه بالا بردن كارايي سازمان است.

3. روشي براي برنامه‌ريزي و کنترل موثر تمامي منابع مورد نياز براي دريافت، توليد، ارسال و پاسخگويي به نيازهاي مشتريان، در شرکتهاي توليدي، توزيعي و خدماتي است.
4. ERP يك راه حل مبتني بر فناوري اطلاعات است كه تمام منابع سازمان را توسط يك سيستم به هم پيوسته با سرعت، دقت و كيفيت بالا در كنترل مديران سطوح مختلف سازمان قرار مي‌دهد تا بطور مناسب فرآيند برنامه ريزي و عمليات سازمان را مديريت نمايند.



و در نهايت : 

Enterprise Resource Planning يا  ERPسيستم جامعي است كه سعي در مديريت موثرتر تمام منابع و يكپارچه‌سازي همه وظايف و بخشهاي موجود در يك سازمان با استفاده از يك سيستم كامپيوتري واحد را دارد كه بتواند نيازهاي خاص و ويژه اين بخشها را برآورده سازد. اين كار با استفاده از يك نرم افزار كامپيوتري انجام مي‌شود كه بوسيله يك Database واحد ، امكان به اشتراك‌گذاري اطلاعات و ارتباط بخشهاي مختلف را با يكديگر برقرار مي‌سازد. اين نرم‌افزار از تعدادي ماژول نرم افزاري تشكيل شده است كه هر يك بخشي از وظايف موجود در شركت را بر عهده دارند. اغلب نرم افزارهاي ERPآنقدر انعطاف پذير هستند كه شركتهاي خريدار قادرند تعدادي از ماژولهاي مورد نياز و يا همه آنها را نصب و بكارگيرند.

مزاياي پياده‌سازي ERP



1.        ايجاد يكپارچگي سازماني از بعد اطلاعاتي و افزايش سازگاري در اطلاعات موجود در سازمان. 

2.        استانداردسازي فرايندهاي سازماني بر اساس تجربياتي برتري [2] كه شركت هاي عرضه كننده نرم‌افزار از سازمانهاي مختلف به دست آورده اند. 

3.        مهندسي مجدد فرايندهاي سازماني و کاهش زمان انجام آنها.

4.        تبديل فرايندهاي سازماني از حالت ضمني به حالت صريح ( به علت مهندسي مجددي که در فرايندهاي سازمان صورت مي پذيرد )،

5.        امكان نصب و راه اندازي سريعتر سيستمهاي مرتبط با ERP در سازمان از جمله ماژولهاي مختلف اين نرم افزار و يا ساير نرم‌افزارهاي كاربردي كه از طرف عرضه كنندگان ERP ارائه نشده و مخصوص آن سازمان هستند.

6.        امکان و يا تسهيل توسعه سيستمها و تکنولوژيهاي جديداز جمله JIT،،ABC و.... ،

7.        امکان ايجاد همکاري‌هاي تجاري، سرمايه گذاريهاي مشترک، ادغام و.. براي سازمانها با هزينه کمتر و بازدهي بيشتر و نتيجه بهتر.

8.        تغيير تمرکز از برنامه نويسي كامپيوتري در سازمان به بهبود فرايندها،

9.        فراهم شدن زير ساخت لازم به منظور پرداختن به SCM و CRM ، اين دو مبحث در حال حاضر تبديل به دو جزء جدايي ناپذير ERP2 شده اند. 

10.     توسعه زير ساخت لازم به منظور وارد شدن به بحث e-Business.

11.     يكپارچه سازي اطلاعات: بر خلاف سيستهاي ديگر كه ممكن است هر يك از بخشهاي مالي، فروش، توليد و... گزارشهاي ضد و نقيضي در مورد فعاليتها و سهم خود در افزايش ميزان درآمد شركت ارائه دهند،ERP به شركت كمك خواهد كرد كه اطلاعات مورد نظر را بصورت جامع و كامل از يك سيستم بدست آورد.

12.     يكپارچگي اطلاعات در مورد سفارشات مشتريان :ERP كمك خواهد كرد تا سفارشات مشتريان از زمان دريافت سفارش از مشتريان، دريافت مواد اوليه از تامين كنندگان كالا براي توليد آن سفارش تا تحويل كالاي توليد شده به مشتري و دريافت وجه آن بطور يكپارچه در يك سيستم نگهداري شود و به اين ترتيب شركتها قادرند براحتي سفارشات را رديابي كنند و هماهنگي لازم بين بخشهاي مختلف شركت را ايجاد نمايند. 

13.     استاندارد سازي و سرعت بخشيدن به فرآيند توليد: سيستمهايERP با استاندارد سازي فرايندهاي توليد و استفاده از يك سيستم كامپيوتري منسجم باعث صرفه جويي در زمان و افزايش بهره وري خواهند شد. 

14.     كاهش موجودي انبار:ERP با بهينه سازي فرآيند سفارشات و توليد محصول، باعث كاهش موجودي مواد اوليه و موجودي در جريان ساخت مي‌گردد و همين امر موجب كاهش موجودي كالاي ساخته شده در انبارها مي‌شود. به بيان ديگرERP توانايي مديريت زنجيره عرضه محصول(Supply Chain Management) را نيز فراهم مي‌سازد. 

15.     استاندارد سازي اطلاعات مربوط به منابع انساني شركت، صرفه‌جويي در زمان و جلوگيري از دوباره كاري. 



سيستم هاي تشكيل دهنده ERP



سيستم هاي ERP شامل مجموعه‌هاي گوناگون و متعددي است كه يكپارچگي آنها اهميت و ارزشي مضاعف را براي سازمان و شاخه هاي مختلف آن پديد مي آورد :



مجموعه اطلاعات پايه سازمان 
مجموعه اطلاعات پايه كنترل پروژه 
مجموعه اطلاعات پايه توليد/ سرويس 
مجموعه اطلاعات پايه لجستيك و تداركات 
مجموعه اطلاعات پايه منابع انساني 
مجموعه اطلاعات پايه مالي 
مجموعه زير سيستم هاي لجستيك 
مجموعه زير سيستم هاي توليد 
مجموعه زير سيستم هاي مالي 
مجموعه زير سيستم هاي مديريت منابع انساني 
مجموعه زير سيستم هاي اطلاعات فني 
مجموعه زير سيستم هاي اداري 


لازم به ذكر است كه اين تقسيم بندي مطلق نيست و مي تواند در سازمان هاي مختلف به تناسب نوع و وسعت فعاليت هايي كه در حال انجام است تغيير كند.
هر يك از اين سيستم ها با يك پايگاه اطلاعات واحد در ارتباط است. و اطلاعات خود را با ديگر سيستم ها به اشتراك مي‌گذارد. با توجه به نوع فعاليت (توزيع جغرافيايي) بزرگي و پيچيدگي سازماني كه سيستمERP مي‌خواهد در ان پياده گردد، زير سيستم هاي يك ERP تعيين مي‌شود و با توجه به نيازهاي سازمان عمليات انطباق (Customizing) صورت مي‌گيرد. تا اين مجموعه كليه نيازهاي عمومي و خاص انها را براورده سازد.و سپس آموزش و پياده سازي انجام گيرد.

معماري ERP



سيستم هايي كه ERP را در سطح كارخانه ها يا سازمانها پياده سازي مي‌كنند به صورت لايه اي پياده سازي مي‌شوند. بنابراين يك نرم افزار كه ERP را در سطح يك كارخانه يا سازمان پياده‌سازي مي كند  بايد عمليات زير را پشتيباني كرده و قسمتهاي زير را يكپارچه كند :


1. كنترل مالي (Inventory Control)

2. صورت حساب مواد (Bill Of Material)

3. برنامه ريزي نيازمندي ها (Requirements Planning)

4. حساب هزينه ها (Cost Accounting)

5. برنامه ريزي بودجه (Budgeting)

6. خريد و دريافت (Purchasing / Receiving)

7. سفارش فروش و حمل (Sales Order / Shipping)

8. عمليات هر روند (Work in Process)

9. مديريت توليد (Production Management)

10. كنترل سطح كارخانه (Shop Floor Control)

11. سر برنامه توليد (Master Production Schedule)

12. پيگيري پروژه (Project Tracking)

13. حسابهاي قابل دريافت (Accounts Receivable)

14. معين عام (General Ledger)

15. حسابهاي قابل پرداخت (Accounts Payable)

16. انبار و توزيع (Warehouse / Distribution)

17. مشخصه هاي بارز سيستم (System Highlights)



هر يك از قسمتهايي كه در بالا اشاره كرديم خود به قسمتهاي مختلفي تبديل مي‌شوند.


مختصري در مورد  MRPو  MRPII (از زيرسيستمهاي ERP)



قبل از پرداختن به ERP لزوم شناختي مختصر از سيستمهاي قبل از آن كه پايه و اساس ERP بر آنها استوار است امري ضروري بنظر ميرسد. در كل MRP, MRPII, ERP در رده سيستمهاي برنامه ريزي طبقه‌بندي مي‌شوند.


(Material Requirement Planning يا  MRPيك سيستم اطلاعاتي است كه براي برنامه ريزي مواد مورد نياز براي توليد و به عبارت ديگر اقلام مشخص شده در سربرنامه (MPS : Master Production Schedule) توليد بكار مي‌رود.

اساس كار به صورت پايين به بالا  از MPS شروع و نيازمندي‌هاي هر جزء راüتعيين مي‌كند.
 ورودي ها :

1.        سربرنامه توليد (MPS : Master Production Schedule)

2.        صورت حساب مواد (BOM : Bill Of Materials)

3.        پايگاه داده مالي (Inventory Database)

4.        زمانبندي مديريتي (Lead Times)

 خروجي ها :


1. برنامه ريزي مواد مورد نياز به صورت كامل مشخص مي‌گردد كه ممكن است به توليد يا خريد آنها منجر شود.

2. تعيين اينكه چه چيزي را به چه اندازه و چه موقع سفارش دهيم. (يا توليد كنيم)

3. تعيين اولويت ها جهت برنامه ريزي موجودي ها ، ظرفيت مورد نياز



نكته مهم : برنامه MRP عمليات پيش‌بيني ، ثبت سفارشات و... نيست بلكه قسمتي از مجموعه ساخت و توليد است



MRP در محيط ERP



Manufacturing Resource Planning يا MRPII  يك توسعه از MRP است كه براي  برنامه ريزي كل منابع مورد نياز براي اجراي يك Business به كار مي رود.


عمليات و محدوده كاري MRPII

پيش‌بيني (Forecasting) 
قابليت ثبت درخواست مشتري 
3. برنامه ريزي توليد (Production Planning / master production scheduling)

4. ساختار توليد (Production Structure / Bill of material processor)

5. كنترل مالي (Inventory Control)

6. MRP

7. برنامه ريزي ظرفيت (Capacity Planning)

8. كنترل سطح كارخانه‌اي (Shop Floor Control)

9. برنامه خريد (Purchasing)

10. حسابداري (Accounting)

11. تحليل مالي (Financial Analysis)


مزايا و معايب سيستمهاي MRP


مزايا : 

1.         تاكيد و اهميت بر روند و صورت حساب مواد (Bill Of Material)و مستقل بودن از درخواست .

2.        تاكيد و اهميت بر ساختار اطلاعاتي



معايب :

1.        مواد گرا بودن آنها به جاي روند گرا بودن آنها (Material Oriented, not process oriented)

2. مشخصات كامل محصول بايد قبلا آماده شده باشد.

3. يك روش ثابت مي‌باشد بجاي اينكه وابسته به حالتهاي زمانهاي مديريتي (Lead Times)باشد.

5. برنامه‌ريزي ظرفيت محدود نيست. (No finite capacity planning)



از نقص هاي ديگر MRP مي‌توان به موارد زير اشاره كرد :


 ركوردهاي كامپيوتري نادرست : يعني MRP نمي‌تواند بعد از تثبيت كاري انجام دهد.

 غير واقعي و تصوري بودن سر برنامه توليد : يعني بعد از تثبيت آن امكان بهبود وجود ندارد.

 فقدان يك مديريت بالاتر (Lack of top management involvement) 

 ناپسنديده بودن و يادگيري سخت آن برايكارمندان



سيستمهاي MRP از ابزار اوليه و اصلي براي ساخت و Monitor كردن برنامه كنترل توليد به حساب مي‌آيد و در حقيقت يك تصوير زمانبندي شده و برنامه ريزي شده از نيازمندي ها و درخواستها ارائه مي‌دهد. در سيستمهاي امروزي MRP در دل اين سيستمها قرار دارد و باعث توازن بين توليد و عرضه مي‌شود و عمليات مالي در سازمان را منظم مي‌كند و يكي از بخشهاي اصلي سيستمهاي امروزي محسوب مي‌شود.

----------


## sona_anzabi

سیستم برنامه‌ریزی منابع سازمان(EnterpriseResource Planning )، یک بسته نرم‌افزاری از پیش ساخته شده و قابل تنظیم تجاری است که هدف آن یکپارچگی اطلاعات و اتوماسیون جریان اطلاعات بین همه  بخش‌های سازمان از جمله مالی، حسابداری، منابع انسانی، زنجیرۀ عرضه و مدیریت مشتریان با  رویکرد مشتری‌گرایی و پاسخ به بازار است. این کار با  یک نرم‌افزار کامپیوتری انجام می‌شود که با یک پایگاه داده واحد، امکان به اشتراک‌گذاری اطلاعات و ارتباط بخش‌های مختلف را با یکدیگر برقرار می‌سازد.







هر یک از ماژول‌های نرم‌افزاری متعدد یک سیستم مدیریت منابع سازمان، بخشی از وظایف موجود در شرکت را بر عهده دارند. قبل از پیدایش این سیستم‌ها، شرکت‌ها برای برآوردن نیازهای اطلاعاتی بخش‌های مختلف خود مانند حسابداری، خرید، برنامه‌ریزی، کنترل موجودی و...،  برنامه‌های کاربردی کامپیوتری جداگانه‌ای داشتند. اما امروزه، کافی است سازمان یک سیستم ERP  تهیه کند و  از آن برای همه بخش‌ها استفاده کند.  این راه حل، به سازمان‌ها اجازه می‌دهد که منابع‌شان را بهتر اداره کنند.


افزون بر این، به دلیل یکپارچگی تمام اطلاعات در میان فرایندهای کاری مختلف هزینه‌ها را کاهش داده و کارایی را افزایش ‌دهند.


برای مثال، دریافت سفارشی از مشتری را در نظر بگیرید. معمولا این سفارش روی برگ‌های ثبت شده و از بخشی به بخش دیگر  سازمان سفر می‌کند.  هر بخش متناسب با سیستم خود کدگذاری‌هایی را انجام داده و پس از انجام مراحلی آن را به بخش دیگر ارجاع می‌دهد. چون  سیستم واحدی برای انجام امور بین بخش‌ها وجود ندارد، در این سفر طولانی اجرای این عملیات باعث تأخیر، گم شدن سوابق و حتی برخی مواقع اشتباه نیز می‌شود. در ضمن،  کسی به شکل صحیح از وضعیت سفارش و مراحلی که طی کرده است به سهولت آگاه نیست. مثلا  بخش مالی امکان دستیابی به سیستم انبار و ارسال کالا  و اطلاع از وضعیت حمل سفارش را ندارد. در حالی که ERP ، سیستم‌های مجزا و جداگانه  بخش‌های مالی، انبار، منابع انسانی و تولید را کنار زده و آن‌ها را با یک نرم‌افزار یکپارچه متحد جایگزین می‌کند که به‌طور کامل اطلاعات، وظایف و نیازهای تمامی بخش‌ها را کامل‌تر از سیستم قبلی برآورده می‌سازد.


 *تاریخچه و سیستم‌های مختلف * *ERP*
 


گروه گارتنر اولین شرکتی بود که از این سرواژه در دهه 1990 استفاده کرد. این سیستم‌ها به‌عنوان نسل جدید سیستم‌های مدیریت منابع تولید (MRP)  معرفی شدند که فقط  فرایندهای تولید شرکت را پشتیبانی می‌کرد، اما در ERP همه فرایندهای اصلی سازمانی گنجانده شده است. در دهه 1990 فروشندگان اصلی سیستم‌های برنامه‌ریزی منابع سازمان مانند SAP ، Oracle، J.D.Edwards ،PeopleSoft  ، Bann، با استقبال خوب شرکت‌ها و سازمان‌ها از نرم‌افزارهایشان رو به رو شدند. 



 نیاز شرکت‌ها به نرم‌افزارهای یکپارچه در حوزه‌های مختلف کاری، هزینه‌های بالای نگه‌داری سیستم‌های سنتی، رشد رقابت و جهانی شدن را می‌توان از جمله دلایل این استقبال برشمرد.  با ظهور اینترنت، سازندگان سیستم‌های ERP قابلیت استفاده از کسب وکار الکترونیکی را در سیستم‌های خود فراهم آوردند تا کاربران بتوانند به‌راحتی با استفاده از یک مرورگر اینترنت در هر زمان و از هر جای دنیا به داده‌های موجود در پایگاه‌های داده سیستم ERP موجود در سازمان خود دسترسی پیدا کرده ، از آن استفاده کنند و یا داده جدیدی را وارد کنند. برای نمونه می‌توان به شرکت Oracle اشاره کرد که در  سیستم‌های مدیریت منابع سازمانی جدیدش  قابلیت کسب‌وکار الکترونیک را گنجانده است.


بزرگترین تولیدکننده نرم‌افزارهای ERP شرکت آلمانی SAP است. نرم‌افزار مدیریت منابع سازمانی این شرکت می‌تواند همه بخش‌های وظیفه‌ای یک سازمان و شرکت را به یکدیگر پیوند دهد.  این نرم‌افزار از چهار بخش  حسابداری، تولید، فروش و منابع انسانی تشکیل شده است که این چهار بخش بیش از هفتاد ماژول را در این نرم‌افزار به خود اختصاص داده‌اند. استفاده از  این نرم‌افزار به شرکت‌ها این امکان را می‌دهد که کاملا اتوماتیک و یکپارچه عمل کنند و بسیاری از فرایندها و رویه‌های دستی و هزینه‌بر را حذف کنند. قابلیت دیگر این نرم‌افزار، چند ملیتی بودن آن  و  پشتیبانی از  واحدهای مختلف پولی، زبان‌های مختلف، قوانین و مقررات مالیاتی گوناگون است..... بيشتر بخوانيد




منبع:  مقالات سايت همكاران سيستم

----------

